# Renault Clio Williams 2



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Thought i would post up some pictures of my Clio Williams 2. Hope you like 

It's wearing 2 layers of Chemical Guys Factory Sealant and 2 layers of Pete's 53, at the moment!


----------



## Ian666 (Jul 8, 2007)

Cracking good, great beading shots:thumb:


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Oh, that's excellent! A mate of mine had no 380 of the first 400 and I loved that car. I wonder if he still has it?

An absolute, sure-fire classic of the future...


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Cheers guys! 

To be honest you dont see many about these days, not in this good condition anyway.

Did you ever get to drive one Russ?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent - looks real good. Nice beads as well :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks bud :thumb:


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

Great beading shots :thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Ahhhh, that takes me back to when I had a Williams 2:argie:

One of the best hot hatches I've owned:devil:

I hope my old one is being looked after as well as yours - great job:thumb:


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

MatrixGuy said:


> Did you ever get to drive one Russ?


No, I was too young at the time!! A shame indeed, but I could see it was good fun.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

wylie coyote said:


> Ahhhh, that takes me back to when I had a Williams 2:argie:
> 
> One of the best hot hatches I've owned:devil:
> 
> I hope my old one is being looked after as well as yours - great job:thumb:


Thanks bud.

Why did you get rid of yours?! lol.

I could never imagine selling mine, even with its reliability problems, lol.


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Lovely beading shot 

Super car too :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Thank you bud. :wave:


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Loverly car and lots of character. Much nicer than what's been pushed out of the Renault factory these days


----------



## ayrshireteggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Well done mate. Lovely finish on a cracking car! :thumb:


----------



## KnightUnit (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice finish and car, classic in the making.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

cool car, great work to.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Smart wee car that, nice.


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

Very nice  It's good to see one in such a good, original condition :thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

looking great mate.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Thank you for the kind words everyone.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

How did i miss this one, looks lovely nice job


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Cheers bud!

Hows your coming along?

I had my near side rear arch and around the petrol cap repaired due to rust, cost me a small fortune!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

cost me 1000 to have both arches done bonnet sprayed and new tailgate sparey but not fitted, just fitted it but have to suss out drilling for the rear spoiler. Wheels to refurb anti-rollbar to fit subframe to restore blimey, not much time to do it as tis my daily driver


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> cost me 1000 to have both arches done bonnet sprayed and new tailgate sparey but not fitted, just fitted it but have to suss out drilling for the rear spoiler. Wheels to refurb anti-rollbar to fit subframe to restore blimey, not much time to do it as tis my daily driver


I want my wheels doing too, there a mess. Where you getting them done at? I want somewhere they can match the exact paint code.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

one of the forums we frequent wc i think said that one of the many matts went to pristine with either his own paint or code, but their refurbs seem good and are approx 60 per wheel


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

cheers bud, will have a look at Pristine. :thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Cracking job :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

i love clio williams!!!!!


----------



## Hanson_44 (Jun 13, 2008)

what a perfect example. looks stunning


----------



## Breeze_Blue (Aug 20, 2006)

What a lovely motor nice work!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks guys :thumb:

Am getting depressed because i have been able to detail it for about 2 weeks now, stop raining!! lol.


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

loving the beading shot :thumb::thumb:

nioce motomatey :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks Hawkey!


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Godda love the Willy :thumb:

I had a Naples Valver (bag of nails!!) I was owner #15!!!

Caught fire at Hill Power (no heatshield, throttle cable v's hot manifold...)
Popped the diff clip at Pod
Ball joint collapsed on the way home from work, very very strange handling & grindy noises, then the wheel collapsed when parking up at home. Split the arch lip.

It's now in the hands of the prev. owner, running a 200bhp F7p.

I'm the proud owner of hte MkIV below; 170.8bhp and 240 lb/ft ...and 63 mpg 










The Valver hit a pigeon at 120mph (test track) on the way to FCS. No major damage, just headlight and cracked bumper.


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Some pics (for Bry )

Ball joint failiure (extreme!)












































Indicator stalk / headlight control switch shorted out, burnt and melted. Replacement £5
Lost lights on the dual carriageway coming home!










Diff. circlip failure (Santa Pod!)


































Flimsy Sir?

Common sight;










Alternator died on the way to Pod. Battery light came on at 130 on the satnav! (Test Track)










Took me around 7 hrs to fit :lol::lol: bumper off, headlight out, lots of swearing!!

Taxi home from Pod!
(Popped Diff clip = no drive to wheels)









Fire breathing monster!!










































Good club spirit 










whoopsy...










When I 'lowered' it. Raised it up after. Jack got stuck about 5 times! Undriveable, on the bumpstops, bouncy as f**K!.


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

Looks really well......always a big fan of these little motors.:thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Hey Chris, love the pics! that fire was crazy! :doublesho


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Sold my williams a yr ago, was a bucket! i fixed everything on it. And the new owner has had trouble free motoring! Sods law.

However, does look lovely.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

lol, thats just typical!

Did you have a 1, 2 or 3 mate?


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Lovelly, just lovelly.

imo, one of the best cars ever made from a driver enjoyment point of view.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks Alan! 

I must admit, the driving experience is top class.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Yep, never let her go!

My mate had one but moved on to a scooby, similar enjoyment but only when you get to silly speeds whereas the clio was good even at sensible speeds on the twisty bits which just goes to prove that you dont just need power and speed to enjoy driving you also need balance.

I had a g60 corrado which was very similar but would rate the clio above that


----------



## Arun (Dec 25, 2007)

Nice Williams. I'd love to have a drive of one of those! :thumb:


----------



## smiffygas (Jun 22, 2008)

Always wanted one of these! cheap now too!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Arun said:


> Nice Williams. I'd love to have a drive of one of those! :thumb:


Pop up mate and i will let you have a go, bit far from Essex though i think, lol :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

smiffygas said:


> Always wanted one of these! cheap now too!


Well, you will be suprised mate! There is one currently for sale in the UK at £12k!!!! it has only 9k miles on the clock.


----------



## Arun (Dec 25, 2007)

MatrixGuy said:


> Pop up mate and i will let you have a go, bit far from Essex though i think, lol :thumb:


Goddamnit!!! If you ever decide to take a holiday down in costa del essex in the Williams, drop me a pm!!!!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Arun said:


> Goddamnit!!! If you ever decide to take a holiday down in costa del essex in the Williams, drop me a pm!!!!


I will do mate :thumb:


----------



## shane159 (Dec 27, 2007)

Loving the williams clio looks mint mate, my bro bought one a few months ago and 2 of my friends have them, proper old school motors.:thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Cheers Shane, what models do they have bud?


----------



## shane159 (Dec 27, 2007)

all 3's mate, my bro bought as a pass time to tidy up the body work, the car came with £26000 in recipts including buying the car, it was a 1 owner from new and had a fortune spent a prima, it came with 3 full sets of wheels and good tyres.

Here's acouple of pics:


































He no longer owns it but still has a fond love for them.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Seen that car before, looks nice but too modded for me, lol. :thumb:


----------



## shane159 (Dec 27, 2007)

Yeah it never run right while he had it thats the reason he sold it, my other 2 mates williams are standard though.


----------



## shane159 (Dec 27, 2007)

p.s think me bro just jumped into the first one he could find lol


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

MatrixGuy said:


> Seen that car before, looks nice but too modded for me, lol. :thumb:


Me too. I'ts a 2.1 overbore on bike carbs IIRC?



















Looks like a right bag now. Interior is all painted purple and black! 
What the ?


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Thats ruined! lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Arun said:


> Goddamnit!!! If you ever decide to take a holiday down in costa del essex in the Williams, drop me a pm!!!!


Blimey i bought mine off a good friend in Essex, Braintree. Now she parks in my driveway down in Devon


----------



## Arun (Dec 25, 2007)

Best left untouched, I think! I don't like those 2 modded ones at all. That last one is proper ruined in my eyes.



[email protected] said:


> Blimey i bought mine off a good friend in Essex, Braintree. Now she parks in my driveway down in Devon


Probs for the best :thumb:


----------

